# North East Event - UPDATE - READ ON



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning folks

Any chance of a North East drive before the weather and nights close in?

Joe

*Edit: Meet taking place on Wednesday the 8th October at 1900hrs *(that's 7pm for Plebeians like me  ) at the American Diner on the A19, south of what was the Dalton Lodge, for food, chin wag and discussion of future cruises and any other business :roll:

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

sounds good to me 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all

Item 1. Judy and I are going for a drive or a drive and walk soon, starting from the Scotch Corner Hotel car park and finishing at the Ingleton Water Falls Walk, taking in Richmond, Reeth, Muker, Butter Tubs Pass, Hawes and Ingleton. A great drive through stunning scenery and The Falls are a must for anyone even slightly interested in walking.

OR Item 2.	Starting from the Scotch Corner Hotel car park and finishing at the Allen Banks Woodland Walk, (near Hadrian's Wall) taking in Middleton-in-Teesdale, Alston, Hartside Height and Haydon Bridge; another great drive and the Allen Banks Woodland walk is very peaceful and scenic.

OR Item 3.	Starting from Ingleton and finishing at Hartside Height, taking in Hawes, Sedbergh, Kirby Stephen, Brough, Middleton-in-Teesdale, Alston, and Hartside Height.

OR Item 4.	Same as 3 but extended to include probably the best drive in England, all the way to Haydon Bridge.

The weather forecast for the period around the first 10 days of September, so far as I can tell, is probably the 'last chance corral' so far as decent weather is concerned but the forecast is probably wrong, so any other time will be as good as. The walking part requires stout shoes and maybe slightly warmer clothing if the weather is not so good.

It would be nice to be in the company of a few TTs.

Joe & Judy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're having a drive down to the Dordogne in September ,that far enough Joe ? :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> We're having a drive down to the Dordogne in September ,that far enough Joe ? :wink:


Hi Andrew

Are there any Fish and Chip shops in the Dordogne? Frogs in batter?

Joe


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We're having a drive down to the Dordogne in September ,that far enough Joe ? :wink:
> ...


Ducks gizzard's by all accounts


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

[smiley=sick2.gif] :lol: Seriously, are there going to be any cruises in the remainder of this year? Would you like to organize one after this rain stops?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning the North East/Teesside

The routes I've listed on here can obviously be reduced if members think they are too far or alternatively other routes/venues/collective wishes can be adopted. It would be helpful if any interest is made known sooner rather than later so that if TTs are not forthcoming then a mixed drive with other marques can be arranged.

Come on chaps fly the flag for North East and Teesside TTs.

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi, im up for this as long as its a weekend


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> hi, im up for this as long as its a weekend


Weekends are when most people are free, so I would say yes to that. Would someone like to give this a kick start? What would be your order of preference?

In no particular order:
Technical roads
Spirited drive
Good company
Mutual motoring interests
Long drive
Short drive
Food
Daytime light only
No stay over
Scenery
One stop only
Two stops only
Early start
Moderately early start
or anything else you would care to mention

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

come on the northeast ! no ne else up for this ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

No animals were hurt in the taking of this picture.

Last chance corral, folks. Mixed marques lining up now.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about a meet and something to eat and a chat ? I've just driven 2000 miles in 8 days so I'm not fussed with driving anywhere at the minute.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

that sounds good where you got in mind ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about that well know american diner at Hartlepool?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> How about that well know american diner at Hartlepool?


Sounds good to memate when :?:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah sounds good


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > How about that well know american diner at Hartlepool?
> ...


Yer sounds good to me too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok then how is this Thursday for everyone?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Helloooooooo


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

no good for me i'm on night shift this week,finish fri morning.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi folks

I can make it, any day, any time. Where exactly is the American theme eating establishment?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I can make it, any day, any time. Where exactly is the American theme eating establishment?
> 
> Joe


Just south of the shell previously known as the Dalton Lodge


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks
> ...


Is it near the A19 'Test and Tune' garage, Andrew? I think that's what they call it, or used to.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Think so , Andy knows the area better.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

When Hartlepool was mentioned, I thought it meant right into Hartlepool town. A19 is easy for me. Just tell me date and time.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> no good for me i'm on night shift this week,finish fri morning.


next week any better ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah next week would be good, next weekend even better 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about Saturday 11th about 5pm?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> How about Saturday 11th about 5pm?


I cant do that weekend


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wednesday 8th 1900 ?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Wednesday 8th 1900 ?


Thats fine with me.  OK with everyone else?

Thanks mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday 8th 1900 ?
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah thats fine with me too 8)


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

OK for me, too.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Seems we have a date then


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Joe do you want to edit the title and the first post with the details ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Joe do you want to edit the title and the first post with the details ?


Done...does that look OK, Andrew?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Who's coming to this then?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

me, and my better half 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We're going


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Me and my wife 

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Hope we get a few more  This could be an important meet; an opportunity to consolidate all future contacts in the North East and Teesside for meets, cruises, blasts...what have you :wink:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You have to come craig , I've got your tickets :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> You have to come craig , I've got your tickets :wink:


I am mate  just wanted to know who else was going.
Looking forward to it. 
Will be cleaning the car at the weekend so its clean for wednesday


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi everybody

Could do with a few more...in addition to:

Andrew (wallsendmag)
Andy (YELLOW_TT)
Mal (malstt)
Craig (XTR)
Joe (ttcool)
mav696
TTpac

It's this coming Wednesday 

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Should be good


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Room for an A4? :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

mav696 said:


> Room for an A4? :wink:


YES  See you there.

Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

mav696 said:


> Room for an A4? :wink:


Only if its clean. Waxed and polished!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Room for an A4? :wink:


Funny I was going to text you tonight. :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Anyone know what the food is like in there?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

no idea, but will find out on wedensday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Good wholesome US food just along as there isn't any duck.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Good wholesome US food


Burgers and chips ya mean  hehe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

that sounds good to me 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And triple thick shakes [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Just as well I'm on a 'ballast diet' :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first post and the proud owner of my first TT (Mk1 Quattro S-Line 225) for a whole week!  
Hopefully, all going well, I'll be able to attend the meet tomorrow night and get to know a few of you and pick up some hints and tips on TT driving [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTpac said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post and the proud owner of my first TT (Mk1 Quattro S-Line 225) for a whole week!
> Hopefully, all going well, I'll be able to attend the meet tomorrow night and get to know a few of you and pick up some hints and tips on TT driving [smiley=gossip.gif]


Hello and welcome ,just don't ask Joe for driving tips as we'll be there all night [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome,hope you can make it tomorrow 8)


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

I take it Joe fancies himself as a bit of a Jeremy Clarkson, then?!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTpac said:


> I take it Joe fancies himself as a bit of a Jeremy Clarkson, then?!


Ex racing driver very very knowledgeable (not to say quick as well) :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> TTpac said:
> 
> 
> > I take it Joe fancies himself as a bit of a Jeremy Clarkson, then?!
> ...


He certainly knows his stuff too


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Latest count: Keep 'em coming...

Andrew (wallsendmag)
Andy (YELLOW_TT)
Mal (malstt)
Craig (XTR)
Joe (ttcool)
mav696
TTpac

Joe


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

*Hello chaps!

shame its not next thursday as i'm in the area thur/fri/sat/sun.

Although the TT has gone i've got a wicked cardboard cut out that fits the bora, can't tell the difference :lol: honest!









will have to meet up with you guys for a drink sometime (joe/andy) as i only know you 2 in the area!

have a good one and drive safe "you get that joe" safe :lol: :lol: :lol:

pete*


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi pete its nice to see you on the forum again. Neil


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Pete

Nice to hear from you. Hope you are well and enjoying yourself. I'll bet you'll be back in the TT fold sooner rather than later. If you are in the Chester area, Dani and John_H may be arranging a Pennine cruise in which case I'll see you then.

Regards

Joe & Judy


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

PS Your Yorkshire Dales cruise was one of the best.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Just to confirm - the American Diner on the A19, tonight at 7pm? :?:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

TTpac said:


> Just to confirm - the American Diner on the A19, tonight at 7pm? :?:


Yup


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

See you there 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok Diner
A19 Services South 
Elwick 
Hartlepool 
TS27 3HH 
to be exact


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone coming from the North avoid the Tyne tunnel , lorry fire just outside down to one lane.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

cheers for that,see you later


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great to see everyone tonight how about we make it a permanent venue for a monthly meeting say the first Wednesday of every month ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Great to see everyone tonight how about we make it a permanent venue for a monthly meeting say the first Wednesday of every month ?


Good idear Andrew we might even get a discount on the food :wink:


----------



## coTTsie (Jan 30, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see everyone tonight how about we make it a permanent venue for a monthly meeting say the first Wednesday of every month ?
> ...


So did you have the "AMERICAN PIE" andy, any good :?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi guys.

We enjoyed last night. Was a good turn out and we all had a good natter.

Looking forward to seeing the pictures Joe took  I took my camera but didn't use it... I done the same last time in Whitby too. Typical.

The food was suprisingly good too. I expected some scabby burger, but it was very nice!

Cheers for a good evening! 

Even got 34mpg on the way home.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good morning

Catch up with you later. We are just off to take advantage of today's good weather. Speak later.

Joe & Judy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi , just to say i had a good nite and that i'm up for a monthly meet but would depend on my shift pattern,it as nice to meet some more members and some new faces,looking forward to the 19th 8)


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

glad to have met everyone as the 'new member'. I thought my car looked the business til I saw all of yours. You all have some seriously nice TT's!
I'm up for a meet once a month, however, I have other meetings I attend on the first Wednesday and Friday of every month. It's definately worth doing, though. Especially if we can get a discount!

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTpac said:


> Especially if we can get a discount!


No word back on a discount yet guys


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about the second Wednesday ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi folks

A few atmospheric pics for your delectation:


































































Joe


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

Great quality pics, Joe! Didn't see the one of Judy and yourself, though?
Second Wednesday of the month would be ok with me 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice pics Joe


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeh good pics! Didn't see any car pics either 

Joe... How was your day out yesterday, enjoying the very little sunshine we still get.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> Yeh good pics! Didn't see any car pics either
> 
> Joe... How was your day out yesterday, enjoying the very little sunshine we still get.....


It would have been better in a MkII :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh good pics! Didn't see any car pics either
> ...


Pah... dont be silly.... far too sensible.
Mk1 is a proper car... with a proper spoiler. None of this automatic crap when ya hit 70mph or whatever


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

nice photo's joe but wheres all the one's of the cars ? Hope everyone can make the 19th, should be a good day out.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Good evening and catch up!

The pictures I took of the cars were no good. The light in the car park was poor and the on board flash was never going to be enough to produce a decent photo. I would have needed a tripod and some technical knowledge to get a result worthy of this illustrious Forum. The missing picture has been added to my previous picture post.

Andy, I didn't know you were left handed :wink: $100 for an Andy Pie Treat, outrageous. $200 for two seems better value, though.

The run out on Tuesday was great. We only had a short drive to Richmond and Reeth and a moderate walk. There was a MK2 trying to keep up at one point but gave up after realizing what he was up against. Only joking Andrew.

The 19th is OK for us, as things stand.

Regards everybody

Joe


----------



## TTpac (Oct 7, 2008)

What's the plans for Sunday? Times, meeting place, intentions..... :?:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

TTpac said:


> What's the plans for Sunday? Times, meeting place, intentions..... :?:


here you go

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=124805


----------

